# I'm Appalled



## AWP (Aug 17, 2012)

At almost every point made in this article.

Kudos to our "leadership" in this great war fight struggle wrestling match of ours...

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/17/world/asia/afghanistan-taliban/index.html?hpt=hp_t3



> The uptick in attacks by Afghan security forces against coalition troops has hit home, with all troops at NATO headquarters and all bases across Afghanistan now ordered to carry loaded weapons around the clock, CNN learned Friday.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 17, 2012)

At least it will give something for MPs to check other than reflective belts.

As an aside I wonder if going to the perpetrators village and demanding the 50k we pay out for each individual killed would go down well, could always take a couple of the Pole's Hinds along for the trip.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 18, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> At least it will give something for MPs to check other than reflective belts.
> 
> As an aside I wonder if going to the perpetrators village and demanding the 50k we pay out for each individual killed would go down well, could always take a couple of the Pole's Hinds along for the trip.


I always thought reducing the aid package by 100K per green on blue loss would get Karzai's attention.  Haven't seen a single apology yet (it may be there, I haven't seen it).

Bulldoze the perps house and maybe others might think twice.


----------



## peregrino_nica (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't post much, but I was honestly shocked as sh** that any troops would be in Afghanistan WITHOUT carrying weapon 24/7. I'm 24 years out of date, but back in the day... we would absolutely never let our weapon out of arms reach. At night we would sling our hammock low under our individual "champa" (plastic strip slung over string and tied down to keep rain off) and find two forked sticks to push in the ground to position our AKs a foot away at body level ready to go. Of course even in 6-8 man teams we always did guard in shifts at night. At minimum 1 guy, sometimes 2. Taking a bath in stream would always be done quickly with rifle and "equipo" as close as possible to edge of stream again in shifts with guard. Taking a dump was always with rifle leaned against something within arms reach. "Sapos" or infiltrators were just plain a fact of life. Had an expression "Un Guerrillero no se confie ni en susp propios pantalones". Basically trust no one. I get that technology changes. But Sapos don't.


----------



## Etype (Aug 19, 2012)

I loved the fact that on KAF you had to have a weapon with you, but would get arrested if it was loaded. It was a convenient place to have a concealed carry holster, even though my CCW permit wasn't recognized there. 



Also, this "blue on green" bullshit is a  disambiguation of the term.  Green is for neutral forces, aka civilians on the battlefield.  If you are firing a weapon, you are either red or blue.


----------



## pardus (Aug 19, 2012)

KAF AND BAF have been amber (loaded magazine, no rounds in chamber) FOBs since I've been here (April).


----------



## peregrino_nica (Aug 19, 2012)

For what it's worth, we were always "bala en boca" 24/7 as well - round in chamber. Only decision was safety on or off. Most of the time we were strict especially with new guys about keeping safety on except in extreme danger ("chiba") conditions. With safety off, there were a lot of "plancherasos" - incidents where a tree branch or bush would catch the trigger and shoot the guy in front of you in the back. So any time marching with trigger off we would keep a hand draped over the trigger area. My thoughts are in a Sapo infested environment, especially with access to grenades, there's no time to jack a round n the chamber. This last one is "well duh" - but keep an extra eye on new guys.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 19, 2012)

peregrino_nica said:


> For what it's worth, we were always "bala en boca" 24/7 as well - round in chamber. Only decision was safety on or off. Most of the time we were strict especially with new guys about keeping safety on except in extreme danger ("chiba") conditions. With safety off, there were a lot of "plancherasos" - incidents where a tree branch or bush would catch the trigger and shoot the guy in front of you in the back. So any time marching with trigger off we would keep a hand draped over the trigger area. My thoughts are in a Sapo infested environment, especially with access to grenades, there's no time to jack a round n the chamber. This last one is "well duh" - but keep an extra eye on new guys.



What?


----------



## peregrino_nica (Aug 19, 2012)

cback0220  Sorry dude, I tend to ramble. My only point in my second post was that extra 1/2 second to load a round in the chamber can cost you your life, therefore not only should all American troops in Afghanistan be armed 24/7, and never let their weapons out of arms reached, they should also keep a round in the chamber. This is based on my experiences as a participant in a low tech guerrilla war where infiltrators were a constant issue. For anyone on this forum who rides, it is analagous to always covering your front brake when entering an intersection to not lose that half second reaching for it. In both cases it can cost your life.  For the rest of the stuff in my second post. I was trying to convey what I hope comes through in this picture I'm attempting to attach. Even when marching you can keep sling of your rifle so that hand is gently resting over safety mechanism and trigger area to both rapidly raise the weapon in an ambush, and to avoid branches accidentally catching the trigger.


----------



## CDG (Aug 19, 2012)

peregrino_nica said:


> not only should all American troops in Afghanistan be armed 24/7, and never let their weapons out of arms reached, they should also keep a round in the chamber.


 
Sounds good and all, but the fact is I would only trust a small percentage of all troops, no matter what branch, to actually be able to handle a weapon in that condition on a daily basis.


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2012)

peregrino_nica said:


> For what it's worth, we were always "bala en boca" 24/7 as well - round in chamber. Only decision was safety on or off. Most of the time we were strict especially with new guys about keeping safety on except in extreme danger ("chiba") conditions. With safety off, there were a lot of "plancherasos" - incidents where a tree branch or bush would catch the trigger and shoot the guy in front of you in the back. So any time marching with trigger off we would keep a hand draped over the trigger area. My thoughts are in a Sapo infested environment, especially with access to grenades, there's no time to jack a round n the chamber. This last one is "well duh" - but keep an extra eye on new guys.


 
It is different depending on what rifle you carry. Yes an AK requires a bigger, more awkward movement to release the safety, a lot of modern rifles, (M16 to name one) does not, and therefore there is not a reason to patrol with the safety off.



CDG said:


> Sounds good and all, but the fact is I would only trust a small percentage of all troops, no matter what branch, to actually be able to handle a weapon in that condition on a daily basis.


 
Training, training, training! Also its only a small % of troops that will ever be required to carry a weapon in a state ready to fight at a moments notice. 
Amber is a perfect solution for FOBs IMO, weapons hardly ever need to be cleared and it's quick to be in a position to fight.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 20, 2012)

CDG said:


> Sounds good and all, but the fact is I would only trust a small percentage of all troops, no matter what branch, to actually be able to handle a weapon in that condition on a daily basis.


 
So says the Gunner's Mate...


----------

